# Sandie Gets Her CPAP Tomorrow!!!!!



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 25, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, the respiration therapist from Praxair will be coming to the house tomorrow around lunchtime to deliver and set up Sandie's CPAP machine.

     

That's the good news. Now the not-so-good news:

I have to go back in and have a THIRD sleep study done. For some reason, they weren't able to get enough data on me when we were there last week. So I probably won't be getting my CPAP until later next week or the week after.....


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi...what is CRAP?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Hi...what is CRAP?




It's CPAP.

Here is a link if you're seriously interested in knowing what a CPAP is. 

http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/snoring/cpap.cfm


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope it helps Sandie, it has been a huge relief to many...

good luck with yours too Wayne


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, thank you very much, I'm sorry, I misread it.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck to Sandie!! I really hope it does the trick!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck Sandie!! I know it will do you a world of good...


Wayne, I hope they can get you straightened around too. Sleep studies are a pain in the a$$....I had one. BUT they're well worth it in the end.

Keep us posted on both your progress!


~ Vi


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 26, 2007)

Much good luck Sandie..mine has been a lifesaver..quite literally changed my life..:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2007)

That's good news. My Mom has had one for years and it's helped her out quite a lot.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 26, 2007)

So by my calculations, dude should be showing up any minute now. Got your distilled water ready? Do we get pictures? With mask & without? No?

Okay, how about a report that Sandie's sleeping better and thus is feeling better? I'll expect that tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> So by my calculations, dude should be showing up any minute now. Got your distilled water ready? Do we get pictures? With mask & without? No?
> 
> Okay, how about a report that Sandie's sleeping better and thus is feeling better? I'll expect that tomorrow.


I'll post a pic once I get mine - me and Sandie - side by side, his 'n' hers masks....


----------



## marriednotdead (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, hope you both do well!my hubby and I both have cpap the noise takes a little to get use to but now I think of it as the sound of life and love it!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 27, 2007)

Good for you Sandie and Wayne. I hope you get used to it quick and feel the benefits even quicker.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 29, 2007)

I go back to the sleep center tomorrow night to re-do the second part of my sleep study. I already know that I need a CPAP - they just need to figure out how the CPAP needs to be set. And based on Sandie's results, I can't wait to get mine.

Sandie got her CPAP on Wednesday. And in just the past few days, she's been sleeping very well, and seems to be catching up on all the sleep she was missing. It took her about a day to get used to wearing the mask. She's in a much better mood - her depression seems to be lessening. She's not feeling groggy all day long.

She's been having problems with her legs swelling for the past ten years. Well, her ankles are back to normal now. Her legs used to be hard as rocks - now, they're much thinner, softer, and more pliable. The pain she was having in her knees is half what it was, and the fluids she was holding in the lower part of her stomach are about 90% gone.

Based on the results I've seen in Sandie over the past few days, I would HIGHLY recommend that even if you don't think you need a sleep study, you should GET ONE. Check with your insurance company - Aetna covered ours with just a $30 copay and covered Sandie's CPAP 100%. And even better, the sleep center was running a special offer where they waived the copay - so it cost us NOTHING.

And if you can, see if you can go to a "bed and breakfast" sleep center, like we did. It was not a cold, clinical lab - it was an actual house with individual bedrooms, a living room, and a kitcken stocked with juice and snacks.

Here's the web site of the place we went - Lungstar:

http://lungstar.com/


----------

